

Why You Should Use Rule-Based Passwords - jkeesh
http://thekeesh.com/2013/01/why-you-should-use-rule-based-passwords/

======
nacker
The idea must be in the ether! I just spent the last two days obsessed with
this, having decided to make another stab at Bitcoin.

I now have a neat method worked out that I can do on the fly in my head, and a
little Python script to check it.

Sorry I don't feel like sharing any actual tricks/code, but here are a few
examples. Whatever the site address, it spits out a password from 13 to 20
characters in length. If anyone can explain my algorythm, I might even send
you a Bitcoin!

<https://news.ycombinator.com> -> 0$$onew$vwqitt&10

<http://slashdot.org> -> 4$$guola$fwqivt&13

<http://arstechnica.com> -> 25$bars$jwdibt&15

<http://www.theverge.com> -> 4$$gthe$twggt&11

<http://www.ibm.com> -> 49$tibm$jwcint&17

<http://www.wired.com> -> 81$fwir$swfid&18

